# Virginia beach-Sandbridge..



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Any word on action this past weekend. Thinking of making the drive down during the week.TIA


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Last word I got was nil. Flea and I were out there Fri, and the only thing caught all day was a tiny black drum. We also covered Rudee where we saw a couple of 50#ers coming in on the boats, but nothing in the inlet or surf. Afterwards we hit Chicks Beach and that area- nothing. Then we hit the Cafe for a brew. Then back out to Chicks- still nothing. Then down to Lynnhaven- nothing.

Flea went back to Sandbridge Sun, and from what I gather, noone was really hanging around too long because it was so miserable out there, but those that did try to stick it out had nothing positive to report. 

Sorry for the not so positive report,

Salty


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I guess that's why they call it fishing and not catching.


Rick


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Salty - Thats about the worse fishing report I ever read  and I was afraid of that.  I got a new surf stick for Christmas and I dont want to start it out with skunk. Might never get it off. Have to start with fish slime.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. 

On a brighter note though: I do know that for those willing to brave the elements, there have been some short stripers caught in the Rudee surf around dusk and later. Some on cut bait and some on lures, I might be inclined to take clams and bloodworms out there too though. That was one thing we didn't bother to do while we were out there. 

Well, tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

If fishing the rudee surf, where can you park without feeding meters??Any idea what bait Bubbas at Lynnhaven carries at this time of year. As usual thanks for all your feedback and maybe I will be reporting you should have been there.


----------



## Petey (Jan 22, 2002)

You don't have to feed the meters at this time of year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

On the upside, I did catch one thing: the flu


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Flea - Watch yourself. Me and my wife have been sick off and on since Christmas with my wife being the worse. It just wont go away and we had antibiotics. On the other side Im working today on my screened in porch wishing I had hit the shore. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Flea, I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks man. I just took my temp--it's almost 103. I haven't been this sick in a long time. At least the hallucinations are interesting


----------



## rocknrod (Jun 18, 2001)

Landlocked, where bouts you live? I live in Chulastan myself. Maybe we could hookup and catch some fish some time. 



Waiting for warm weather ROD


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

hallucinations........
woooooooooo!

Sure it's not the nyquil or the robitussin?
you're not s'posed to gulp that stuff, you know....
I know, I know...why not hallucinate when the opportunity presents itself...  

Hope you feel better soon!


----------

